# Sublet / temporary condo needed



## Luliluli (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello,

My husband and i need a condo for one or two months only, preferably in cbd area.

If anyone would like to go home or take vacation for the summer and plan to sublet their apt for us, please send me an email.

Thanks.


----------

